# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX توضيح ؟  All IPMART serials blocked. You can ask him for refund

## seffari

*
All IPMART serials blocked. You can ask him for refund.       Since IPMART is confusing all MXKEY / MXBOX customers with his  name for HTI/MxBox in own shop: Stopped/Dead project buy at own risk*     * WE, MXKEY TEAM decided to block all him serials.*   * You can ask IPMART for refund.*  * BR,* * Manole*   * قام منويل بعمل بلوك لجميع البوكسات او الدونقلات المشترات عبر شركةIPMARيرجي الحذر 
وهذا واحد من الضحايا  *

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## EZEL

*شكرا على التنبيه , الله يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## salinas

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## khaled_moon

شكراا للتنبيه جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا للتحزير والتنويه حبيبى
موضوع مهم تم التثبيت لفترة

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## TiNmO

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## mor71

شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## ود الشمالية

شكرا علي التنبيه  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## yassin55

مشكور ياغالى على التوضيح 
تسلم كتير

----------


## Gsm-Sat

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## mahrez_tv

شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## hamada yousri

وانا  كمان واحد من ضمن الضحايا بوكس عندى مات من اسبوعين بعد التحديث الاخير للماكس واشتريت البوكس البرتقالى

----------


## atyouni

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الشوق شوقي

شككرا بارك الله فيكك

----------


## assernasr

Thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## ahmedrif

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي عدنان شمري

اخوية العزيز اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجميلة

----------


## سيمو2222

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## zinnor79

merci

----------


## abdjamel

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ighdriss

*شكرا على التنبيه*

----------


## SAMATI

مشكورررر

----------


## ghassan11

وانا ايضا احد الضحايا

----------


## بحبك طارق

بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمدبيري

مشكوررررررر اخي

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## عادل باوزير

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## hajii

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

مشكور على الافاد و التوضيح

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوررحم الله والديك

----------

